
The founder of Pinboard on why understanding fandom is good for business (2017) - Tomte
https://www.theverge.com/2017/6/12/15746916/pinboard-founder-maciej-ceglowski-interview-yahoo-delicious-fandom
======
joshu
God. I had so many ideas for things to build for del.icio.us that never
happened - Yahoo managed to kill every bit of forward momentum we had, and
then some.

